# Lets start a fresh 2016 Georgia Morel find post...



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

I know it's a tad bit early but I looked over the last weekend.... Felt good to be Morel Hunting again, had no luck but nice to be out!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree. I'm chomping at the bit and anxious to start finding them. Still nothing at my early spots. Last season I found my first ones on 20 March. Weather is perfect right now, but I guess the shrooms are not ready to show themselves yet. Soon, though, soon.


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

You should check your 10 day. In North Alabama, I know conditions are going to be PERFECT the last weekend of March, then the next 2 weeks.

Should be a great, lateish season.


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Spent a few more hours today out there in the woods.... nothing yet. I'm guessing this clod snap coming there will hold it off even longer? still nice to be out and watching the woods start to wake up!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Hopefully we get some rain soon. I think we should see some rain and morels by late next week. A little dry I think. Still nothing in my early spots.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Checked one spot today (28, March 2016), and nothing. Maybe this weekend? Sucks so far.


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow Fester...... I figured you would be on them by now??? I'm going to talk a walk in the woods tomorrow ... has to be some popping up I would think........


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Looked again today and nothing.... the rain the next couple days will do it! next week we all need to be PIcking!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I FINALLY FOUND MY FIRST ONE yesterday, 29 March. A nice grey, and a loaner. Nothing else around in any of my spots. I was beginning to think I may not get any this year. At least I know it is starting. This weekend should be good after the rain Thursday and Friday!. Lets get some!
https://www.facebook.com/jodyunclefestermohler/posts/10201640494089447?comment_id=10201640712094897&amp;notif_t=feed_comment&amp;notif_id=1459299038983337


----------



## retiredchief (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am new in the area, retired military. I enjoy getting out in the woods and searching for morels. I grew up in Iowa and loved hunting every year. I am not familiar with available areas to hunt with out trespassing, getting shot or any kind of trouble. I'm not asking for anyone's secret spots or anything, just some assistance where I could hunt and possibly take my son. Thank you for your assistance and good luck.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Chief, where you at?


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, the 2016 Season is underway. I am a bit north but I will be bringing weekly content to the youtube channel - As the season progresses forward I will bring tip and helpful hints on how to find great locations. I have selected my spots for 2016 and I will bring you along with me from scouting to harvest. 

Enjoy the footage.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS5Y88QqW2M[/video]


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm still a Zero...... Has to be this week !


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

I have an old spot in Georgia... Peachtree City...if anyone is interested. I moved away last June and am here in Kentucky.


----------



## seal30124 (Apr 1, 2016)

I would definitely be interested! is anybody finding anything near coweta or have I missed it already? I have about 100yds of creek on my property that is heavily mined with tulip poplars and am just wondering if I just got a bum sample size or if it's user error... :-x


----------



## erickathemodel (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone near woodstock? I looked last year but never found anything. Gonna try again this year. Maybe go in the next day or two. But not sure where to look.


----------



## retiredchief (Apr 1, 2016)

Stasiakj I am in Kennesaw right now but will travel.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

FINALLY. Found a few in one of my spots. You can look me up on FB Jody Uncle Fester Mohler, and see the pics. The season is underway. Found these in Canton, a little further north than my early spot. Checking that one today at lunch. Great to have found some. About a pound worth. Retirechief, where you located? I too am retired military, and learned to hunt them with my grand-dad, my dad, and brother in southeast Iowa. Hit me up.


----------



## retiredchief (Apr 1, 2016)

Uncle Fester, I relocating up here currently I will be living in the Canton area this month. I Grew up in Iowa and that is where I learned to hunt them along with other things as well. I will look you up on Facebook. My name is Tony Bryant. Look forward to it,. Thank you.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I may have deleted your friend request.


----------



## tmtylopz (Apr 4, 2016)

Moved here from Missouri two years ago and now live in PTC. I would love info about morals in the area. Last year I did not have any luck maybe I'll find some morals this year.


----------



## retiredchief (Apr 1, 2016)

Uncle fester check your other messages in Facebook I sent you a message it won't let me re-request you as a friend.


----------



## retiredchief (Apr 1, 2016)

Uncle fester check your other messages on facebook


----------



## greq (Apr 6, 2016)

I am in Athens, Georgia, and I still have not found a single one yet!


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Seal, shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Tmtylopz, shoot me an email.


----------



## greq (Apr 6, 2016)

Any updates today from anyone? Should be getting some rain around here soon!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Late season for you all down there in GA?

here is what the ground bloom looks like up here in Ky. Very slow underbrush growth. The tree blooms are showing up bright and early on the flip side. So hopefully that gives us some quick shade. We need some rain as you can see in this video.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElBqGZ0h358[/video]


----------



## retiredchief (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone in the Canton area, hit me up I am free next weekend and would love to get out and do some hunting, just not familiar with the area. Email is [email protected]


----------



## splitcog (Apr 7, 2016)

First time out looking for morels (or mushrooms of any variety). I'm down in the heart of Atlanta looking around wooded areas. Havent had much luck yet, but all this rain has me hopeful.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I found a few more in Canton last night. Nothing like last year, and they are all gray, indicating that it is still early. Plus another cold snap this weekend. Is it me, or is it slow this season? Weather? Peachtree city is a little too far south for me. Hope everyone finds something soon. Ate some fresh ones last night though. Yumm!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I live in Woodstock and will check a new spot tonight. Classified location. LOL. I have been finding them in Canton, but not my spot in Decatur. Might be a late season.


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing yet for me hear in Dawsonville.... thinking a late season??


----------



## ysidro (Apr 11, 2016)

I’m around Macon / Perry. I’m hoping to meet-up with anybody with some experience.
[email protected]


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

ysidro, you may be a little late there. When I lived in Warner Robins, the furthest south I ever found them was at High Falls Park north of Forsyth. I only found a few handfulls, but I was still excited. Chris Matherly (www.morelmushroomhunting.com) went with me and at that time, that was the furthest south a morel had ever been found (2003-4). Good luck.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Pondman, YES definitely a late season. This week, should be the start of at least a few good spots. The flooding over the winter did not help things and this crazy hot/cold/hot weather is messing them up.


----------



## nashj1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I am from Indiana and am still trying to work out the differences here. We found 4 last Tuesday near Red Top, but nothing since. We tried Canton, Cartersville, and Ball Ground. Do you think we have a chance this week or is it over? I am REALLY hoping that we might find more near our original spot.


----------



## ysidro (Apr 11, 2016)

Uncle Fester, thanks for responding.

I appreciate that morels are very difficult this far south. I'm actually interested in mushroom hunting in general. I understand this board is dedicated to morels, but as mushroom hunting is uncommon down here, I'll ask wherever I can.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

ysidro, try www.morelmushroomhunting.com LOTS of great information on all types of mushrooms.


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I need some advice from the avid shroom hunters down here as my frustration is starting to consume me! 

I am originally from MI in which I would find hundreds of morels each year primarily searching around recently dead elms and apple trees, occasionally a few around ash trees, especially on southern facing slopes. Down here I am very hard pressed to find any quality elms or apple trees. I live north of Atlanta and have spent countless hours searching areas near Dallas, Kennesaw, Acworth, Sandy Springs and Woodstock over the past couple of years to no avail. Am I missing something here?

I have read numerous times that you have to look in the sandy soils of lower ground surrounding creeks / streams and near ash trees down here in GA. 

Is there something else that I need to be looking for to direct me to the holy grail? I'm beginning to feel like newbie aimlessly walking through the woods.

Any constructive advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

This year has been a bust. I have a sweet spot that usually produces a few pounds, but this year...nothing!!! Another spot has only given up about a pound over a week time period. The winter, or lack of, and the flooding has made a big impact on the morels. Plus this crazy hot/cold/hot/cold weather is not too good either. I'm looking again this weekend, and hopefully will yield something. Last year at this time I was knee deep in morels. Not so much this year.


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing at any of my spots this year.... I have to agree with Fester 100%


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Went looking on Friday 15 April and only found 3 at my sweet spot. Bad year.  Maybe one last look since we are getting some consistent weather. Not too hopeful though.


----------



## lebisme (Jun 17, 2016)

nice


----------

